# Global Periods in an ASC



## amanuel (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone have any documentation to show there is NO global period in an ASC?  I have an Ohio Medicaid plan denying claims for "global".   Any assistance would be helpful.
Thank you


----------



## diann (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe it is on the CMS website (not very user friendly I'm afraid).  When I looked it up a while back, the ASC's facility global period was the day of surgery, if you are coding for the physician it is the 0-10-90 global period.  But this depends on which procedure you are doing.  Hope this helps.
Diann Do Bran CPC, CPC-H


----------



## amanuel (Apr 6, 2011)

*Asc global periods*

Thank you- I have been on that CMS website and never feel very "educated" when Im done - I need to find documentation to send to Medicaid for an appeal - I'll keep looking.


----------



## ASC CODER (Apr 6, 2011)

perhaps they are processing it with the wrong place of service. ASC is 24. And yes our global is the day of service. 

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/pubs/Ambulatory Surgery Center Billing Guide.pdf 


See if you can use some of that info...

good luck


----------



## amanuel (Apr 6, 2011)

*Asc global periods*

Thank you for your help.  I will print that document and search for answers.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 14, 2014)

Was wondering if anyone has any info regarding this? I can't find anything in CMS and need proof for a denial. 

Thanks!


----------

